
Whole Foods now accepts Bitcoin - bookofjoe
http://fortune.com/2019/05/13/bitcoin-comes-to-whole-foods-major-retailers-in-coup-for-digital-currency/
======
panarky
This is cool, this is interesting, and I'll probably try it.

If nothing else, maybe it will answer the frequently heard argument that
cryptocurrency shouldn't have any value because it can't be used to buy
coffee.

Of course, we don't need a new technology to buy coffee since dollars, euros,
yen and Starbucks Stars work just fine.

The raison d'être of cryptocurrency is to do things that _cannot_ be done with
national currencies, gift cards and loyalty programs.

Dollars don't have to die for cryptocurrency to be valuable. We can have both.

And if dollars do die or get inflated away due to incompetent monetary policy,
fiscal policy, trade policy or war, holders of cryptocurrency will have a nice
hedge.

